

Giving your real name to an advertising company isn't a great idea - SteveP
http://howwl.com/post/?p=55

======
makeramen
If you're using revenue numbers, Facebook and twitter are advertising
companies, as are many print magazines and newspapers. I'm fine with providing
them with my real name as long as they continue to provide the great services
that I expect them to.

I get junk email and spam from people who don't know or care what my real name
is. At least these guys are using data to try to make their advertising
experience better.

